# Xbox360 oder Ps3 ?



## Haggelo (17. November 2009)

Hallo

ich habe die sufu benutzt ... aber habe dort nichts passendes gefunden.

ich habe mir vor ein paar monaten die Wii gekauft.... gefällt mir soweit auch ganz gut , aber es gibt kaum spiele dafür!
Zurzeit spiele ich so gut wie nur wow....habe aber langsam kb mehr drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (2 einhalb jahre!).

Früher hatte ich immer alle konsolen ( ps1/ps2 ... gamecube...gameboy...usw usw usw usw)  aber mittlerweile habe ich keine ahnung mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Jetzt habe ich beschlossen mir eine Xbox360 oder eine Ps3 zu kaufen!

Leider habe ich keine ahnung was ''besser'' ist ... oder welche konsole ''welche'' vorteile hat! ich würde gerne die meisten spiele online spielen , habe aber kein w-lan ( gibt es da probleme?).

ich habe auch keine ahnung welche ''guten'' spiele es zurzeit für die beiden konsolen gibt.

vl. könnt ihr mir ja helfen !?

-Was unterscheidet die Konsolen von einander ?
-Wie ist der online modus ? und bei welcher konsole ist der online modus ''besser'' ?
-Gibt es probleme wenn man Lan mit der konsole ins internet möchte ? ( ich komme bis heute mit der PsP nicht ins internet)
-Gibt es zurzeit besonders gute spiele für die konsolen ( gibt es vl. auch spiele die es nicht für jede konsole gibt)?
 Ich bin erst 16 also nicht sooo harte spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich htte nicht soviel zeit deswegen plx keine rechtschreibflames

mfg haggelo


----------



## Breakyou9 (17. November 2009)

also ich persönlich find die PS3 besser weil da musst du fürs Internet nicht bezahlen 
Außerdem gibt es für die PS3 Uncharted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. November 2009)

Xbox 360, wenn du *hust*Sicherungskopien*hust* benutzen willst (nur bei geflashtem Laufwerk) ^^


----------



## Kremlin (17. November 2009)

Xbox 360 denn:

- SF4 läuft flüssiger als auf der PS3
- GTA 4 geht auf der Xbox in HD und auf der PS3 nur in HD Light.
- Headset(Ja, kein wirkliches Argument, aber was solls)


----------



## Nawato (17. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> also ich persönlich find die PS3 besser weil da musst du fürs Internet nicht bezahlen
> Außerdem gibt es für die PS3 Uncharted
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja dafür hat die Box Halo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (17. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> also ich persönlich find die PS3 besser weil da musst du fürs Internet nicht bezahlen



Nicht ganz richtig, um sich mit Xbox Live zu verbinden brauch man nichts bezahlen. Nur wenn man ein Spieletitel online spielen will, sofern er über einen Onlinemodus verfügt.



Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es für die PS3 Uncharted
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und für die Xbox Left 4 Dead. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. November 2009)

das sind keine wirklichen Argumente^^

Naja ich persönlich bevorzuge den Pc. Habe lange Zeit Xbox 360 gespielt aber es hat folgende Nachteile dem Pc gegenüber:

-Spiele viel teurer
-Zusätzliche Kosten wenn man über Internet spielen will
-fast keine Mitspieler im Multiplayer, der Großteil spielt pc
-keine Dedicated Server im Multiplayer
-Chat während des MP nicht möglich, Clanbildung eingeschränkt
-Shooter und die meisten anderen Spiele spielen sich besser mit Maus und Tasta
-für alles andere gibt es den Xbox 360 Controller für den Pc
-Mods bei Spielen wie Oblivion oder Fallout3

und und und...

Wenn man nur Offline spielt und einem der Controller nichts ausmacht weil man ausschliesslich Spiele wie Fifa oder Batman spielt, ist eine Konsole wahrscheinlich besser.

Mit der Xbox habe ich gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit der Zeit nahmen die Abstürze zu, der Spielspaß nahm aufgrund fehlendem Multiplayer ab, die Spiele sind doch recht teuer... (dafür kann man mit Konsole Spiele durchspielen und wieder zurückgeben, was aufgrund der CD Keys beim Pc nicht geht^^).

Mit der Ps3 habe ich keine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Unterschiede in Sound oder Grafik finde ich als Kriterien lächerlich. Ich denke es kommt da auf den Geschmack an, bedenken sollte man, dass es für XboX und Ps verschiedene Spiele gibt: Uncharted (ps3), Halo (xbox) und so weiter..


----------



## Haggelo (17. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Zusätzliche Kosten wenn man über Internet spielen will
> -fast keine Mitspieler im Multiplayer, der Großteil spielt pc
> -keine Dedicated Server im Multiplayer
> -Chat während des MP nicht möglich, Clanbildung eingeschränkt
> ...


''zusätzliche kosten übers internet'' stört mich eig nicht

''keine Dedicated Server im Multiplayer''  <--- ich habe kp was damit gemeint is

''Chat während des MP nicht möglich, Clanbildung eingeschränkt'' <--- stört mich nicht

''Shooter und die meisten anderen Spiele spielen sich besser mit Maus und Tasta'' <--- ich spiele zurzeit battlefield 2 online... habe aber auchschon shooter auf der ps3 gespielt und finde das nicht sooooo schlimm

''für alles andere gibt es den Xbox 360 Controller für den Pc''  <--- was meinst du damit ?

''Mods bei Spielen wie Oblivion oder Fallout3'' <--- die spiele ...spiele ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!''fast keine Mitspieler im Multiplayer, der Großteil spielt pc''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  <--- wenn das auch so bei der ps3 is ... wäre das schon sehr doof !!


Wie siehts denn mit den spielen aus ? gibt es da atm gute !?  ( keine horrorgames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## AdamsApfel (17. November 2009)

Also wer sich die Xbox holt spart am falschen Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Laufende Online Kosten für Demos und Design zahlen usw.


einziger Vorteil:
Musik über die Xbox beim zocken,und exklusive Xbox Titel wie GTA Addon und Left4dead wo Microsoft hinter steckt.(Ob es Exclusive Sony Titel gibt weis ich nicht)

Also ich kann nur die Ps3 empfehlen,hat auch blu-ray.
Und zu guter letzt ist das Pad besser in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (17. November 2009)

Letzlich muss man ueberlegen, welche Exklusivtitel (Xbox z.B. Fable2, L2D, Forza, Halo, Gears of War - PS3 z.B. Uncharted, Metal Gear) einem besser gefallen und natuerlich, was einem technisch besser gefaellt. Ich finde z.B. den Xbox-Controller deutlich besser als den der PS3. Grafisch nehmen sich die meisten Spiele auf Xbox und PS3 wenig - was vor allem daran liegt, dass sie ohnehin fuer mehrere Plattformen entwickelt werden und dann nicht das volle Potenzial der einzelnen Konsole ausschoepfen. Vorteil der PS3 ist natuerlich, dass man direkt einen BlueRay-Player eingebaut hat.


----------



## Haggelo (17. November 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur die Ps3 empfehlen,hat auch blu-ray.
> Und zu guter letzt ist das Pad besser in der Hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber wie siehts denn mit dem online modus/spiele für die ps3 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Kremlin (17. November 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt ist das Pad besser in der Hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Find ich nicht. Außerdem tun mir die Finger immer weh, nachdem ich 3 Stunden  mit einem PS2 Pad gespielt habe.
Der Unterschied zwischen einem PS2 und PS3 Pad ist ja nicht wirklich gravierend.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. November 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Also wer sich die Xbox holt spart am falschen Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte was?
-Demos kosten kein Geld, die sind mit Xbox Live Silber downloadbar
-Wer sich Designs für Geld kauft der gehört sowiso geschlagen
-Bei zocken hör ich das Spiel und keine Musik

Das mit den Titeln stimmt. Ist so ziemlich der einzige entscheidende Unterschied.

Das mit dem Pad ist einfach nur B*******. Der Xbox 360 Controller ist das ergonomischste Gamepad dass es gibt!


----------



## Nawato (17. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> -Demos kosten kein Geld, die sind mit Xbox Live Silber downloadbar
> -Wer sich Designs für Geld kauft der gehört sowiso geschlagen
> -Bei zocken hör ich das Spiel und keine Musik
> ...


/sign Ich frage mich immer warum die Leute sagen, die PS Controler sind besser, mir sind die viel zu klein und wenn ich den Controler weglege, hab ich immer n komisches Gefühl in den Händen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. November 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man einer schreiben der bei Consolen hat! Z.b  mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xbox
-Controller finde ich für Shooter Perfekt.
*Man muss für online spielen bezahlen.
-es gibt recht gute spiele wie Halo etc...
-sie ist leise (aber nur wenn die spiele Installiert sind)
*Hardware technisch Schlechter als die Ps3.
*kein Blue Ray Player.

Ps3
-Controller finde ich super für Sport spiele und alles andere.
-man muss fürs online spielen nicht bezahlen.
-es gibt auch gute spiele für die Ps3 wie Unchartet Killzone 2 etc...
-sie ist sehr leise (aber bei machen spielen auch nicht! aber durch den sound des spielst hört man sie nicht!!!)
-Hardware technisch besser als die xbox 360
-Blur Ray Player
-Einfach austausche einer grösser Festplatte (weil man nur eine normale HD braucht)

*Kontra / -Pro

Fazit beide Consolen haben ihre vor teile, auf jeden Fall solltest du dir die spielen mal an sehen welche dich mehr ansprechen.  und dich dann entscheidend welche Console du kaufen möchtest.


----------



## Haggelo (19. November 2009)

Hat jmd die ps3 ... und kann mir sagen ob da der online modus auch so schwach ist !?!??!?

und kann mir jmd sagen ob die 80 bzw 120 gb ''dinger'' ( : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) schnell voll sind ?


----------



## Sascha_BO (19. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> und kann mir jmd sagen ob die 80 bzw 120 gb ''dinger'' ( :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich würd sagen, das kommt drauf an womit Du dir die Platte vollstopfen willst. Wenn Du dir Siebenfantastillionen MP3s, Drölftausend Filme (AVIs, MPEGs, usw.) und 7385 Bilder draufziehst ist so´ne Platte natürlich schnell ausgereizt. Durch Games alleine (ich hab bisher erst 12 für die PS3 und längst nicht JEDES installiert erstmal X GB an Daten) mußte dir so schnell keine Sorgen um den Festplattenplatz machen. Und meine kleine Musiksammlung (ca. 250 Titel) für Endlosmucke zwischendurch macht den Braten erst recht nicht fett. Also wenn Du es nicht übertreibst mit dem Datensammeln (wie manch einer auf seinem PC) dürftest Du kaum so schnell Platzprobleme kriegen. Wieviel Platz allerdings Games benötigen die man online kaufen kann weiß ich nicht, da ich meine PS3 bisher nur offline nutze.

Warum hab ich mich für die PS3 entschieden? Ich glaub, es waren unter anderem _Silent Hill 5_ und _GranTurismo 5_ (wenns irgendwann mal fertig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber nur wegen spezieller Games wollte ich sicher auch keine 400 Euro auf den Tisch legen. Da ich halt auch ein Filmfreak und -sammler bin war der BluRay-Player eigentlich der Hauptgrund für Sonys Konsole.

Was die Wahl der Spiele angeht... schau einfach mal welche Exklusiv-Titel für XBox oder PS dich mehr ansprechen, woran DU Spaß hast wird dir hier niemand sagen können. Die meisten anderen Games erscheinen außerdem eh für beide Plattformen. Gewisse Spielgenres (Shooter, Strategie, Aufbauzeugs...) halte ich allerdings auch wie *M1ghtymage* auf dem PC für praktischer.


----------



## Haggelo (19. November 2009)

Danke , das hat mir jetzt schon sehr weitergeholfen... 

ich habe einen riesigen fullhd tv ( letztens bekommen) und deswegen will ich umbedingt eine ''highend grafik'' konsole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pc usw is ja ganz gut ... aber ich sitze viel lieber auf dem sofa und hab nen kontroller in der hand als auf nem sthul an ner maus und tastatur zu sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    notfalls hol ich mir eben eine maus + tastatur ( habe gelesen dass es das auch für die konsolen gibt)


Jetzt muss ich nurnoch wissen wie es mit dem ps3 online modus aussieht!
Ich habe aber nochmal eine doofe frage ... wie bekommt man denn eig musik usw auf die ps3 ( usb stick? online store (wenn ja wie funzt der) ? ) 



mfg haggelo


----------



## Klunker (19. November 2009)

also der online modus der ps3 funktioniert reibungslos, tekken 5, lbg oder motor storm eal was läuft flüssig und ruckelt nicht, meine 80 gb sind auch noch ent voll und ich hole mir ständig demo und lösche die wiederum nicht..ich würde zur ps3 raten...aber

wenn du mal durch nen mediamarkt läufts dann wirst du sehen, dass die 3 next gen konsolen auf 3 bereiche aufgeteilt sind. jung teenager und ab 17 könnte man sagen.

die wii hat eine große masse an kindlichen spielen, die xbox richtet sich mehr an die 15-17 jährigen, und ein par ab 18 gmes sind auh dabei, gehst du hingegen zur pa3 blicken dir nur haufenweise ab 18 titel entgegen. metel gear solid, killzone, resisstance alle ab 18. naja im endeffekt muss du selber entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (19. November 2009)

keine ahnung ob das mit der ps3 auch geht.

hab die xbox ins heimische netzwerk eingebunden und auf dem rechner (windows) kam sofort ein fensterchen, dass die xbox entdeckt wurde.

filme und musik streamen ist kein problem, so dass ich über die xbox (auch ohne die interne festplatte zu belasten) zugriff die videos und musik auf meinem pc habe. damit brauchst du kein bluray mehr ..


----------



## Haggelo (19. November 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> also der online modus der ps3 funktioniert reibungslos, tekken 5, lbg oder motor storm eal was läuft flüssig und ruckelt nicht, meine 80 gb sind auch noch ent voll und ich hole mir ständig demo und lösche die wiederum nicht..ich würde zur ps3 raten...aber



ja , aber in einigen vorigen posts wurde gesagt das kaum einer den online modus der xbox360 benutzt ... und ich wollte fragen ob das bei der ps3 auch so ist?!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ja , aber in einigen vorigen posts wurde gesagt das kaum einer den online modus der xbox360 benutzt ... und ich wollte fragen ob das bei der ps3 auch so ist?!



Ja also, ich kann dir sagen Spieler wirst du immer finden!

Ich persönlich finde aber Online spielen, mit der Konsole nicht so berauschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (19. November 2009)

Ich habe gerade gelesen das bald die ''neuen'' konsolen rauskommen ( ps4 usw ) lohnt es sich da überhaupt noch sich eine ps3 oder xbox360 zu holen !?


----------



## Kremlin (19. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen das bald die ''neuen'' konsolen rauskommen ( ps4 usw ) lohnt es sich da überhaupt noch sich eine ps3 oder xbox360 zu holen !?



Das eine neue Xbox  erscheinen soll, hab ich noch nirgendswo gehört. Ich hab nur gehört, dass es wohl eine neue Art von Kontroller geben wird, der Bewegungen auf deine Xbox übertragt. Vergleichbar mit diesem Teil von der Wii.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (19. November 2009)

Selber hab ich ne PS3 weil mir Blueray wichtig war/ist und ich eine PsP habe, zudem ist onlinespielen einfacher/billiger.

Dafür kannst du , falls du wirklich gebrante spiele benutzen willst mit einer xbox 360 einfacher an die teile rankommen, was für mich persönlich nicht in frage kommt, aber xbox soll flüssiger laufen, ist billiger und du kannst ohne probs importspiele spielen.

ansonsten ist es eine geschmackssache, ich mag den ps3kontroller lieber.

also kurze zusammenfassung
PS3, leicher inetzugang, Bluerayplayer, verbindung mit der PsP
Xbox 360 billiger, etwas bessere Grafik usw, ich merks kaum,  einfachere NtscSpiele verwenden.

Zudem kommen noch die Vorteile einzelner spiele wie Halo auf Xbox, God of War auf Ps3 wobei Gow of War für mich alle entscheidet^^.


----------



## Haramann (19. November 2009)

Also ich stelle mir die selbe Fragen, PS3 oder Xbox 360.
Art für Spiele wird wohl alles sein, z.B Gta 4 oder Fifa 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was könnt ihr mir den empfehlen?
(online modus is mir net so wichtig)
ich schwanke zur ps3, allerdings bleibt diese bei nem kumpel manchmal stehen..
was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. November 2009)

Da hat dein freund wohl eine Epic ps3 bekommen, ich hab meine Ps3 seit sie draussen ist hatte noch nie Probleme!


----------



## Deathstyle (19. November 2009)

Hab auch eine Ur-Ps3, also mit 60 Gb HDD und abwärtskompatibel, würde mich auch jederzeit wieder für diese entscheiden (also für die Playsi).


----------



## Haggelo (20. November 2009)

Erstmal danke für die vielen hilfreichen antworten ...  Nur leider kann ich mich noch immer nicht 100%ig entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=74814

Xbox360= bessere grafik Oo ?

xbox = besseres ''licht''
ps3= bessere texturen


und ich hab noch ne frage    wieviele spiele unterstützen eig  ''dual shock'' von der ps3 ?


----------



## sympathisant (20. November 2009)

das teil zur steuerung von MS heisst natal und hat nix mit dem Wii-controller zu tun. ähnelt eher dem eye-toy-ding, soll aber um längen besser funktionieren. im netz gibt es n haufen videos dazu.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> und ich hab noch ne frage    wieviele spiele unterstützen eig  ''dual shock'' von der ps3 ?



Alle neue, also sagen wir so die ganz alten wie die anfangs von der PS3 gab wie Motor Strom 1 Z.b eben nicht da sony das anfangs ja kein "Dual Shock" hatten weil sie es ja von Nintendo oder so geklaut haben.

darüber muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (20. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen das bald die ''neuen'' konsolen rauskommen ( ps4 usw ) lohnt es sich da überhaupt noch sich eine ps3 oder xbox360 zu holen !?


Quelle bitte. Kann ich nicht glauben.

Was die Debatte PS3 gegen Xbox 360 angeht: Eindeutig PS3.

1. Blu-Ray - ist die nächste Generation der DVD, HD-DVD wird sich nicht durchsetzen.
2. Power - aktuelle Spiele sind i.d.R. einen Tick "besser" auf der Xbox, aber das Potential der PS3 wird erst ab dem kommenden Jahr ausgeschöpft werden.
3. Exklusivität - in meinen Augen sind die stärksten Spieleserien auf der PS3 zu finden (Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Gran Turismo). 
4. Qualität - man hört nur allzu oft vom Abschmieren der Xbox (Stichwort Roter Ring).


----------



## Deathstyle (20. November 2009)

Was den Blu-Ray Player angeht, ich hab ihn dank der PS2 und werde ihn auch nichtmehr hergeben, er hat nämlich einen entscheidenen Vorteil gegenüber eines DVD Players (noch! xD) nämlich: In einer Videothek gibts die vergriffenen DVDs häufig noch als Blu-Rays! - Mir jedenfalls immerwieder eine Freude. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagres (20. November 2009)

Ich habe beide Konsolen hier stehen und kann dir nur den Tipp geben, dass du dich nach den Exklusivtiteln entscheidest. Beide Konsolen haben ihre Vor und Nachteile, aber sind jeweils sehr zu empfehlen. 

Grafisch gibt es keinen großen Unterschied. Teilweise sieht ein Multiplattform Titel auf der einen und teilweise auf der anderen besser aus. Bei den Exklusivtiteln haben beide Plattformen technische Highlights (Uncharted 2, Gears of War 2 usw.).

Ich persönlich hole mir die meisten Titel für die Xbox, da mir der Controller besser gefällt und ich den Online Service lieber mag. Das ist aber nur von deinen Präferenzen abhängig. Grade für Multimedia benutze ich aber lieber die PS3, da sie Blu-Rays und die meisten Videoformate von einer externen Festplatte unterstützt.

Schau dir also die Spielelisten an und geh mal zu Media Markt und nimm die Controller in die Hand und entscheide dann, was dir besser gefällt.

Egal für welche Plattform du dich entscheidest: Viel Spaß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (20. November 2009)

Ich werde mir die PS3 holen

1. Kostet monatlich nichts ( onlinemodus)  ... 
2. Es ist easy mit der PS3 ins internet zu kommen ( einfach stecker rein und fertig (LAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ) 
3. PS3 hat ein ''internet explorer'' habe ich gehört
4. Ein freund von mir hat Metal Gear Solid 4 und kann es mir nur empfehlen ( GoW usw für die xbox mag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
5. Star Wars The force unleashed The sith edition gibt es nur für die PS3  ( gibts auch für die xbox , aber da ist es überarbeitet ... )
6. Blue-Ray is schon was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe aber noch 3 fragen !

1. PS3 slim oder PS3 ''fat'' kaufen ?
2. Brauch man noch ein extrakbel für blue-ray ? ich mein ich habe das mal iwo gelesen
3. Ist es wirklich so leicht LAN ins internet zu kommen mit der PS3 ? 

danke für die antworten 

mfg haggelo


----------



## Kremlin (20. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Habe aber noch 3 fragen !
> ...



Mit der PS3 online gehen 

Das sollte deine Fragen klären.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Habe aber noch 3 fragen !
> 
> 1. PS3 slim oder PS3 ''fat'' kaufen ?
> 2. Brauch man noch ein extrakbel für blue-ray ? ich mein ich habe das mal iwo gelesen
> ...


Erst mal GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.Ich persönlich finde die Slim hässlich, sie braucht aber weniger strom und hat eine grösser Festplatte drin!
2.Extra kable für Blue Ray? xD noch nie gehört alles was man braucht ist ist VOLL HD/HD Fernseher, und die Ps3 dran schliessen.
3.ja einfach LAN Kable rein fertig!


----------



## Haggelo (20. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> 2.Extra kable für Blue Ray? xD noch nie gehört alles was man braucht ist ist VOLL HD/HD Fernseher, und die Ps3 dran schliessen.


 ok ... ich glaube mein tv is/hat(?) full HD



Danke für die hilfe an alle


----------



## Haggelo (20. November 2009)

Oh 

ich glaube mein TV hat nur ''teil''HD 

ist das schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Das heisst dann HD-Ready - nein ist nicht schlimm..aber welches Modell hast du denn genau?

Ich werd mir bald die Box holen & dazu nen extra BR-Player..wieso auch nicht.. :]

Schliess die Konsole einfach über HDMI an - dann kannst du alles machen und hast die beste Qualität..

Nimm die Slim - aufs Aussehen würd ich mal gepfelgt sch***..hat größere Festplatte,ist leiser,verbaucht weniger Strom und das alles zu nem geringen Preis als zB. die "normale" mit großer Festplatte.._



Camô schrieb:


> 3. Exklusivität - in meinen Augen sind die stärksten Spieleserien auf der PS3 zu finden (Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Gran Turismo).
> 4. Qualität - man hört nur allzu oft vom Abschmieren der Xbox (Stichwort Roter Ring).


_3. Das nächste FF kommt auch für die Box - als GT5 Pendant gibts Forza 3..
4. Tritt sogut wie nichtmehr auf.. :]_


----------



## X-Zero (21. November 2009)

Also ich stand vor dem selben Problem aber habe mich für die PS 3 entschieden und bereue meine Entscheidung nicht, alleine die Uncharted spiele sind es wert die Ps3 zu kaufen

So far


----------



## Palatschinkn (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> also ich persönlich find die PS3 besser weil da musst du fürs Internet nicht bezahlen
> Außerdem gibt es für die PS3 Uncharted
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür läuft das Internet scheiße. Hab beide ausprobiert fürs Offline Spielen sind beide gut fürs Online die Xbox360 viel besser.


----------



## Haggelo (22. November 2009)

AHHHHHH

das ist das 1 spiel das ich mir für die ps3 holen werde !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTP5KaWzSvk...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJJ0x6olnFI


sooooooooooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (22. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _3. Das nächste FF kommt auch für die Box - also GT5 Pendant gibts Forza 3..
> 4. Tritt sogut wie nichtmehr auf.. :]_



FF kommt auch für die Box?? Kann ich kaum glauben, haste evtl. ne Quelle?


----------



## Camô (22. November 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> FF kommt auch für die Box?? Kann ich kaum glauben, haste evtl. ne Quelle?


Ok habs gefunden und es stimmt, das ist echt verrückt.


----------



## Palatschinkn (22. November 2009)

Gibts das Star Wars Spiel auch fürn Pc?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Gibts das Star Wars Spiel auch fürn Pc?



Ja


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Gibts das Star Wars Spiel auch fürn Pc?


Mittlerweile Ja und ist ein recht großer Speicherplatzfresser


----------



## Palatschinkn (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mittlerweile Ja und ist ein recht großer Speicherplatzfresser



Naja GTA4 hat auch seine 15 GB. Was solls hab e eine 500er Platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. November 2009)

Du sagst, dass du Gametitel willst ?! Dann geb ich dir Gametitel !!
PS3 weil : God of War, Ratchet & Clank und Dantes Inferno.
Xbox360 weil : Halo3, Devil May Cry4 (Weiss nicht ob es das auch auf Ps3 gibt).
Hab' selber eine Xbox, aber leg mir demnächst eine Ps3 zu. Für God of War würde ich alles machen. Das ist für mich *die* Messlatte.
Grüsse =)


----------



## Deathstyle (22. November 2009)

Ich hätte da eher Uncharted 1+2 genannt, GT5 usw.
Und ya, es gibt Devil May Cry auch für die Ps3.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. November 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eher Uncharted 1+2 genannt, GT5 usw.
> Und ya, es gibt Devil May Cry auch für die Ps3.


Da siehst du's @TE. PS3 ist halt bischen besser, falls wir deinen Geschmack getroffen haben mit den Spielen.


----------



## Kahadan (23. November 2009)

Ich schließe mich mal der Diskussion an.

Ich habe mich für die XBox entschieden, weil ich 1. das Gamepad um Welten besser finde als das PS3-Pad (mochte auch das Xbox-Originalpad mehr, als die Controller von PS1 und PS2),
 2. Ist im Multiplayer diverser Spiele wohl (angeblich) mehr los als bei der PS3 ((ich kann mich hier nur auf hörensagen beziehen)),
3. Ich liebe Fable und Fable ist exklusiv für die Dreisechzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 
4.  Finde ich, dass die 360 trotz "schlechterer" Hardware z.T. bessere Grafikleistungen erziehlt, bzw. weniger ruckelt als die PS3.

Blu-Ray-Player habe ich zu Hause sowieso rumstehen und ob ich jetzt 4€ / Monat mehr oder weniger für anfallende Onlinegebühren zahle, ist mir recht gleich - von daher lasse ich diese beiden ProPS3 Argumente mal dezent außen vor.

Lg
Kahadan

PS: Wenn jemand noch einen 48h Goldtestmitgliedschaftscode rumfliegen hat, kann er mit den gerne per PM zuschicken... versuche einen Freund davon zu überzeugen sich auch mal ein Goldkonto anzulegen ;-)


----------



## Deathstyle (23. November 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für die XBox entschieden, weil ich 1. das Gamepad um Welten besser finde als das PS3-Pad (mochte auch das Xbox-Originalpad mehr, als die Controller von PS1 und PS2),
> 2. Ist im Multiplayer diverser Spiele wohl (angeblich) mehr los als bei der PS3 ((ich kann mich hier nur auf hörensagen beziehen)),



Mit dem Pad muss ich dir zustimmen! Ich hatte auch keine Ps2, sondern eine Xbox damals und finde das Pad bis heute um Welten besser!
Zum Multiplayer, also ich höres immer genau andersrum.. ^^

Mit dem Blu Ray Player ist iwie kein Argument, wenn du die Playsi hast kaufst du dir son Teil nichtmehr.


----------



## Qonix (23. November 2009)

Ich würde das Blu-ray Laufwerk jetzt nicht so einfach abhacken.

Denn irgendwann ist kein Speicher mehr auf so einer normalen CD von der XBox und dann hat die Blu-ray immer noch ein paar Gigabyte frei und somit ist es besser.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> 4.  Finde ich, dass die 360 trotz "schlechterer" Hardware z.T. bessere Grafikleistungen erziehlt, bzw. weniger ruckelt als die PS3.


Ruckelt? du bist mir aber auch einer bei meiner PS3 hat noch nie in einem Spiel geruckelt, will wissen wo du das wieder er hast? auf der Xbox ja da kann ich sagen es gab spiele die geruckelt haben! Das lag aber auch daran, das es Von der DVD abgespielt wurde und wenn die nicht mehr nach kommt, fängt es an zu Rucklen wie Z.b bei GTA IV auf der Xbox! ^^


----------



## Tagres (24. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ruckelt? du bist mir aber auch einer bei meiner PS3 hat noch nie in einem Spiel geruckelt, will wissen wo du das wieder er hast? auf der Xbox ja da kann ich sagen es gab spiele die geruckelt haben! Das lag aber auch daran, das es Von der DVD abgespielt wurde und wenn die nicht mehr nach kommt, fängt es an zu Rucklen wie Z.b bei GTA IV auf der Xbox! ^^



Dann hast du die richtigen Spiele. Ich habe oft in Tests gelesen, dass es auf der PS3 grade bei Multiplattform Titeln zu Frameratedrops kommt. Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass mir bei meinen Titeln hier nichts aufgefallen wäre.
Bei mir lief GTA4 auf der Box aber auch immer flüssig.

Aber wie gesagt, beides sind sehr schöne Konsolen und der richtige Gamer stellt sich beide hin :-)


----------



## Nawato (24. November 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> Dann hast du die richtigen Spiele. Ich habe oft in Tests gelesen, dass es auf der PS3 grade bei Multiplattform Titeln zu Frameratedrops kommt. Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass mir bei meinen Titeln hier nichts aufgefallen wäre.
> Bei mir lief GTA4 auf der Box aber auch immer flüssig.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, beides sind sehr schöne Konsolen und der richtige Gamer stellt sich beide hin :-)


Wenn er denn genug Geld für beides hat ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

hm... oft gelesen? haben die eine FPS anzeige oben rechtes? ich kann auch viel schreiben wenn der Tag lang ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich hab noch nie was bemerkt und wenn ich ehrlichen bin solchen Test würde ich auch nicht immer vertrauen, aber da es wie du sagst nur auf Multiplattform Titeln auftaucht liegt wohl daran das das meistens auf der *schrot box* (ja ich hab auch eine aber der grosse fän werde ich nie^^) programmiert werden, und dann nur husch husch kurz für die Ps3 umgesetzt wird.


Da mit ist auch punkt nummer 4. vom Herr Kahadan erklärt, (er sieht auf dem Foto bisschen aus wie Harry Potter^^) das die Grafik fast immer gleich ist oder keine gross unter Schied haben, bei der einen Konsole sieht der Turm besser aus, bei der anderen sieht da für die tür bisschen besser aus als auf der anderen.

Weil bei Spielen wie Killzone 2 oder Uncharted 2, (Die exklusive titlen für die Ps3 Sind) kann man die Xbox in Sachen Grafik in die ecke stellen.... 

Das Mysterium ist gelüftet!! 

Fazit:
Spiele Die nur für die Ps3 Programmiert worden sind! haben meinstens besser Grafik,etc... Multiplattform Titeln die meistens auf der Xbox Programmiert werden, und dann im husch husch Stile Kurz auch noch für die Ps3 umgesetzt werden, haben beide Version fast keine Unterschiede in Sachen Grafik.  aber wie man sieht in Performance auf der Ps3. (ich hab noch nix gesehen^^)  


So und nach so einem langen Text, höre ich mir weiter das Hörbuch von Das verlorene Symbol an.


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

kann nur zur ps3 raten die spiele sind wirklich gut... auch online modi haben die meisten... (was das zocken online angeht hab ich keinen plan hab ich nie gemacht) das pad liegt deutlich besser in der hand ohne kabel und alles so geht jedes spiel flüssig von der hand... 
jo soweit mal von mir ...
greetz


----------



## Zarlord (24. November 2009)

Ich stand vor dem selben Problem und habe mich für die xbox entschieden. Und das war auch im nachhinein gesehen auch gut so, wenn ich so an meine Kollegen denke, die schwer abkotzen mit ihrer PS3 und sich ärgern, dass sie nicht die Xbox gekauft haben.
Falls Du die PS3 noch nicht gekauft hast, überdenk Deine Entscheidung nochmal, denn vieles was hier geschrieben wurde ist schlichtweg falsch.

1. Die xbox hat mit Xbox-Live die beste und größte Online-Plattform. Du findest IMMER Leute für Multiplayer.
2. Online gehen kostet erstmal nix (Silber), für bestimmte Dienste brauchst Du Gold, und das kostet. Regulär bei MS 6,99&#8364; pro Monat.
    Das geht aber auch wesentlich günstiger. In der Bucht bekommst Du 13 Monate Gold für ca. 35&#8364;. Dafür sind die Server von MS aber auch sehr schnell      
    und es gibt keine Probleme.
3. Sprachchat ist sowohl im Spiel bei Multiplayern oder auch über die XBL-Oberfläche ohne weiters möglich. Es können auch Partys gestartet werden.
4. Du hast eine riesige Auswahl an Spielen, ein vielfaches mehr als es für die PS3 gibt.
5. Die Hardware ist keines Falls schlechter als die der PS3. Nur weil die PS3 später gekommen ist, heißt das nicht das die Hardware schlechter ist.
    Die PS3 hat den besseren Prozzessor und die XBOX den besseren Grafikchip.
6. Nicht nur PS3 ist derzeit hardwareseitig noch nicht ausgelastet, auch die Xbox ist bei weitem noch nicht am Ende.
7. Auf der Xbox hast Du eine Online-Videothek. Ist ne tolle Sache. 
8. Mit dem letzten Patch wurde Twitter und Facebook integriert. (Wer es brauch :-))
9. Es gibt tolle live Events auf Xbox-Live wie z.b. 1vs.100.

und es gibt noch einige Argumente mehr......



> die wii hat eine große masse an kindlichen spielen, die xbox richtet sich mehr an die 15-17 jährigen, und ein par ab 18 gmes sind auh dabei, gehst du hingegen zur pa3 blicken dir nur haufenweise ab 18 titel entgegen. metel gear solid, killzone, resisstance alle ab 18. naja im endeffekt muss du selber entscheiden


Bei dei Wii geb ich Dir recht, aber ansonsten ist das quatsch, es gibt deutlich mehr Games für die Xbox und auch mit Titeln die ab 18 sind, hat die Xbox die Nase vorn.



> ja , aber in einigen vorigen posts wurde gesagt das kaum einer den online modus der xbox360 benutzt ... und ich wollte fragen ob das bei der ps3 auch so ist?!


Ganz im Gegenteil, die meisten nutzen Xbox-Live.



> 3. Exklusivität - in meinen Augen sind die stärksten Spieleserien auf der PS3 zu finden (Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Gran Turismo).
> 4. Qualität - man hört nur allzu oft vom Abschmieren der Xbox (Stichwort Roter Ring).


Es gibt auch haufenweise exklusive Xbox-Titel, wie z.B. Forza3 mit der derzeitig realistischten Fahrphysik, die es derzeit gibt.
Die Ring of Death Problematik war sicherlich da, ist aber bei den aktuellen Konsolen kein Problem mehr. Mal abgesehen davon gibt es/gab es
bei der PS3 das gleiche Problem. Schon mal was von YLOD (Yellow Light of Death) gehört? Goggle hilft ;-) 



> 2. Es ist easy mit der PS3 ins internet zu kommen ( einfach stecker rein und fertig (LAN ) )


Ist bei der Xbox das gleiche, reinstecken und los oder alternativ eben mit Wlan-Adapter.

Das einzige Argument für PS3 derzeit ist das Blu-Ray Laufwerk, aber bei dem Preisunterschied zwischen den beiden Konsolen, kann man sich auch einen stand-alone Blu-Ray-Player daneben stellen. Mal abgesehen davon denkt Microsoft derzeit darüber nach für die Xbox einen Blu-Ray-Player zu bringen.


----------



## sympathisant (24. November 2009)

und vergesst NATAL nicht.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

Zarlord schrieb:


> Fullquote


_/So Unterschreib :-)

Ich steh auch noch vor der Entscheidung - werde es sicherlich von Freunden (Online spielen) abhängig machen.. :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Zarlord schrieb:


> Ich stand vor dem selben Problem und habe mich für die xbox entschieden.
> Falls Du die PS3 boch nicht gekauft hast, überdenk Deine Entscheidung nochmal, denn vieles was hier geschrieben wurde ist schlichtweg falsch.
> 
> 1. Die xbox hat mit Xbox-Live die beste und größte Online-Plattform. Du findest IMMER Leute für Multiplayer.
> ...


----------



## Zarlord (24. November 2009)

> 2. Online gehen kostet erstmal nix (Silber), für bestimmte Dienste brauchst Du Gold, und das kostet. Regulär bei MS 6,99€ pro Monat.
> Das geht aber auch wesentlich günstiger. In der Bucht bekommst Du 13 Monate Gold für ca. 35€. Dafür sind die Server von MS aber auch sehr schnell
> und es gibt keine Probleme.
> Super wenn ich Online Spiele will brauch ich Gold wenn ich Freunde liste haben will brauch ich Gold, sagen wir es so für alles braucht man Gold, ausser wenn man updaten will reicht auch Silber.


Auch nicht richtig!!! Siehe hier: http://www.xbox.com/de-DE/live/xbox360/fea...s/silverage.htm



> 4. Du hast eine riesige Auswahl an Spielen, ein vielfaches mehr als es für die PS3 gibt.
> Super Liegt vielleicht daran das die Xbox schon früher da war? hat die halt paar spiele mehr mein Gott.


Darum gehts bei einer SPIELEkonsole ;-)



> 5. Die Hardware ist keines Falls schlechter als die der PS3. Nur weil die PS3 später gekommen ist, heißt das nicht das die Hardware schlechter ist.
> Die PS3 hat den besseren Prozzessor und die XBOX den besseren Grafikchip.
> Ob wohl Die Ps3 Bisschen schlechter Grafik Chip hat hab ich noch kein Spiel der xbox gesehen die Grafisch nur an Killzone 2 herangekommen ist.


Da kann ich nix zu sagen, da ich Killzone2 nicht kenne. Grafikknaller gibt es aber auch auf der Box zu genüge.



> 6. Nicht nur PS3 ist derzeit hardwareseitig noch nicht ausgelastet, auch die Xbox ist bei weitem noch nicht am Ende.
> Quelle?


z.B. Forza3: http://www.spieletester.com/news/1/18736/f...viel-potenzial/

Forza3 ist ein sehr neues Spiel, bei dem alle im Vorfeld meinten, damit sei die Konsole ausgelastet. Es kommt sogar auf 2 DVD`s.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Zarlord schrieb:


> Auch nicht richtig!!! Siehe hier: http://www.xbox.com/de-DE/live/xbox360/fea...s/silverage.htm
> 
> *Beim mir kommt immer das ich Gold Status brauche O.o ^^ *
> 
> ...




Und der Sieg welche Konsole die beste ist, sieht man meistens nur nach Jahren, mich hat damals Splinter Cell 3 auf der Ps2 überrascht!  Die haben noch mehr aus der Ps2 gekitzelt als man schon meinte besser kann die Grafik nicht mehr werden. (auf der Ps2)


----------



## F-S-N (24. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> also ich persönlich find die PS3 besser weil da musst du fürs Internet nicht bezahlen
> Außerdem gibt es für die PS3 Uncharted
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da schliese ich mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2009)

also ich stehe auch davor ob Box oder Ps3, heute war ich mit'm Freund im Saturn und haben uns da die Konsolen angeschaut. Ich denke ich werde mir mit ihm ne Box hohlen denn dort hatten sie ein Angebot mit XBox Elite 3spielen (Pure Forza3& Lego Batman) 120g Festplatte nem Headset für 249€. Habe dort dann mal Forza 3 und das neue Gta was es nur für die Box gibt gezockt und bin restlos begeister. Nur was mir sorgen macht ist das die Box halt Dvd hat und die Ps3 Blueray und in den nächsten jahren werden die Spiele dann wohl noch besser und werden mehr Speicherkapazität brauchen deswegen kA was ich holen soll


----------



## Zarlord (24. November 2009)

> Nur was mir sorgen macht ist das die Box halt Dvd hat und die Ps3 Blueray und in den nächsten jahren werden die Spiele dann wohl noch besser und werden mehr Speicherkapazität brauchen deswegen kA was ich holen soll





> Auf 2 DVD? wenn man Blue Ray Player hat brauch man keine 2DVD's Blue ray hat für alles platz


Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch der einzige Vorteil der PS3. Aber wenn tatsächlich der Blu-Ray-Player für die Box kommt sieht das auch wieder anders aus. Das die Kapazität nicht ausreicht für Games, da brauch man keine Angst haben. Entweder kommen 2DVD`s in Zukunft und eine wird eben installiert, oder eben der Blu-Ray-Player.



> also ich persönlich find die PS3 besser weil da musst du fürs Internet nicht bezahlen


Sorry, ich raffs net. Wir sind hier in einem Forum, in dem es in erster Linie um Spiele geht die weit über 10€ im Monat kosten und ihr motzt wegen der
Gebühr von XBL?
Hab gerade nochmal in der Bucht geguckt: 12 Monate Gold 29,78€ macht im Monat 2,48€!!!

Hallo? Ihr drückt für wow und Konsorten 13€ und mehr im Monat!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2009)

Versuch es nicht, es ist festgefahren... es wird gleich einer sicher kommen und sagen wieviel mehr er doch von den 13&#8364; hätte und bla und blubb...

Ich hab übrigens ne XBox... gefällt mir persönlich einfach besser und ich kann die meisten meiner alten XBox Spiele spielen, was bei der PS3 ja nicht geht...


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2009)

seit nem Update kann man alle Ps2 spiele auf der 3 zocken.


----------



## Haggelo (24. November 2009)

Zarlord schrieb:


> Ich stand vor dem selben Problem und habe mich für die xbox entschieden. Und das war auch im nachhinein gesehen auch gut so, wenn ich so an meine Kollegen denke, die schwer abkotzen mit ihrer PS3 und sich ärgern, dass sie nicht die Xbox gekauft haben.
> Falls Du die PS3 noch nicht gekauft hast, überdenk Deine Entscheidung nochmal, denn vieles was hier geschrieben wurde ist schlichtweg falsch.
> 
> 1. Die xbox hat mit Xbox-Live die beste und größte Online-Plattform. Du findest IMMER Leute für Multiplayer.
> ...


Das hat mich zum grübeln gebracht...

ich werde mir trotzdem diese woche die PS3 holen

1 . Ist die PS3 ''neuer'' ! vl. funzen in nem halben jahr nurnoch blue-ray discs auf den konsolen ( oder sowas )
2. Sprechen mich die PS3 exklusivspiele etwas mehr an ( ich hasse spiele ab 18 O.o)
3. Ich bezahl schon genug für WoW ;(
4. Hatte ich schon immer eine Playstation (nie xbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ( ps2... PSP)
5. Is es easy mit der PS3 ins i-net zu kommen 
6. blue-ray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. Es gibt die PS3 lounge ( hab ich mal gehört ) !?
 usw usw usw


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. November 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> seit nem Update kann man alle Ps2 spiele auf der 3 zocken.


Ist das ganz sicher oder hast Du das nur gehört/gelesen? 
Wenn ja dann sollte ich mal schnell ein Update machen und die PS2 endlich in den Keller schmeißen.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das hat mich zum grübeln gebracht...
> 
> 3.Sprachchat is sicher was feines
> 4.Mehr spiele sind immer gut
> ...


_Du wiedersprichst dir aber ganz schön..

Du sagst das du schon genug für WoW zahlst und schreibst dann etwas weiter unten ,  für dich ist positiv das BluRay drin ist? Das BluRay´s teurer sind als DVD´s ist dir klar? :-)

Mit der Box kommt man genauso leicht ans Netz - man müsste sich halt nur mal mit seinem Spielzeug beschäftigen.. 

Die Lounge bringt was? Genau - Zeitverschwedung..oder machst du die PS3 an und opferst Stunden um in einer virtuellen Welt rumzustehen? Wenn man da wenigstens was interessantes machen könnte.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja..letztendlich musst du wissen was du dir kaufst._


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2009)

hatten wir gemacht als mein Cousin im Herbst bei mir war. Konnten sogar Gta3 auf seiner Ps3 spielen.


----------



## Zarlord (24. November 2009)

> 8. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfKXW6YSF-o...ature=rec-HM-r2 nur für ps3 *sabber*


Das ist aber kein exklusiver PS3 Titel: http://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-Force-Unlea...h/dp/B002LVTMQE


----------



## Tagres (24. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ist das ganz sicher oder hast Du das nur gehört/gelesen?
> Wenn ja dann sollte ich mal schnell ein Update machen und die PS2 endlich in den Keller schmeißen.



Das stimmt aber leider nicht. Nur die 20 und 60 GB PS3 Konsolen können PS2 Spiele abspielen. Es gab mal Gerüchte um ein Update, aber das ist leider nicht gekommen. Wenn es bei Shadlight funktioniert hat, dann hat er wahrscheinlich eine dieser PS3 Konsolen.

Ich lese parallel zu diesem Forum auch noch bei consolewars.de mit und diese ganze Diskussion bringt nichts, da die Argumente alle nur auf den eigenen Präferenzen und der eigenen Einstellung basieren. Alle aktuellen Konsolen haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung und verdammt gute Exklusivspiele. Selbst die Wii, welche ich eigentlich am wenigsten benutze, möchte ich im Moment dank New Super Mario Bros nicht missen. Also habt Spaß mit eurer Plattform und gönnt den anderen Plattformen auch ihren Spaß. Wir sind doch eigentlich alle eine Gruppe --> Gamer :-)


----------



## Camô (24. November 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> seit nem Update kann man alle Ps2 spiele auf der 3 zocken.






Shadlight schrieb:


> hatten wir gemacht als mein Cousin im Herbst bei mir war. Konnten sogar Gta3 auf seiner Ps3 spielen.


Welche Version hast du denn? Die erste, zweite oder aktuelle Version (Slim)-Version?


----------



## Sbx^.- (24. November 2009)

_hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich hab eine 360 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, die exklusiv Titel sind super z.B. Fable 2 :>
Muss man wirklich fürs Online spielen bezahlen :O
_


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. November 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber leider nicht. Nur die 20 und 60 GB PS3 Konsolen können PS2 Spiele abspielen. Es gab mal Gerüchte um ein Update, aber das ist leider nicht gekommen. Wenn es bei Shadlight funktioniert hat, dann hat er wahrscheinlich eine dieser PS3 Konsolen.


Na das ist ja ein alter Hut, daß die erste Generation der PS3 abwärtskompatibel ist, also war die Aussage mit dem Update nur falsch. Hab mich schon gewundert... ich mein vor kurzem noch gelesen zu haben, daß die Abwärtskompatibilität NICHT mehr nachgeschoben werden soll. Hätte Sony das mittlerweile doch noch hingekriegt hätte sich die Neuigkeit recht schnell rumgesprochen und wäre wohl selbst an mir nicht ganz vorbei gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2009)

der hat seine im Winter 2008 gekauft.


----------



## Palatschinkn (24. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> 5. Is es easy mit der PS3 ins i-net zu kommen



Mit der Xbox360 ists um einiges einfacher ins Internet zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber welche Bucht meint ihr für die 13 Monatige Goldmitgliedschaft um &#8364;35?


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. November 2009)

Zarlord schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch der einzige Vorteil der PS3. Aber wenn tatsächlich der Blu-Ray-Player für die Box kommt sieht das auch wieder anders aus.


Mich wunderts, daß Microsoft nicht schon längst umgestellt hat. Immerhin hat Blu-Ray schon vor gut 2 Jahren das Rennen um die DVD-Nachfolge für sich entschieden. Aber wie man noch am 23. Oktober nachlesen konnte ( _Kein Blu-Ray-Drive für die X-Box_ ) scheint das derzeit wohl garnicht zur Debatte zu stehen. Verstehen muß man das nicht wirklich... falscher Stolz weil der große Konkurrent aus Japan sich am Ende doch durchgesetzt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum nutzen sie dann eigentlich nicht die HD-DVD weiter für die sie sich damals noch stark gemacht haben? Zumindest für Spiele wäre es doch praktischer als mehrere DVDs von denen dann mindestens eine installiert werden muß.


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Mit der Xbox360 ists um einiges einfacher ins Internet zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie is das denn Bei der xbox einfacher ?? meinste damit kabel anschließen und los? ist bei der ps3 nicht anders, bei ps3 hat man allerdings den vorteil das man Wlan gleich eingebaut hat und keine wlan antenne fürn  70€ kaufen muss wie bei der xbox, außerdem kann man mit der ps3 im internet surfen. Und den Blue Ray Player bei der ps3 darf man auch nicht vergessen! DIe xbox 360 hat nur dvd.


----------



## Zarlord (25. November 2009)

> Aber welche Bucht meint ihr für die 13 Monatige Goldmitgliedschaft um €35?


Ebay! 12Monate für 29,78€



> Mich wunderts, daß Microsoft nicht schon längst umgestellt hat. Immerhin hat Blu-Ray schon vor gut 2 Jahren das Rennen um die DVD-Nachfolge für sich entschieden. Aber wie man noch am 23. Oktober nachlesen konnte ( Kein Blu-Ray-Drive für die X-Box ) scheint das derzeit wohl garnicht zur Debatte zu stehen. Verstehen muß man das nicht wirklich... falscher Stolz weil der große Konkurrent aus Japan sich am Ende doch durchgesetzt hat?


Ok, die Meldung kannte ich noch nicht. Einen Tag vorher hörte sich das von Ballmer noch anders an: http://www.gizmodo.de/2009/10/22/steve-bal...r-die-xbox.html
Ich denke es geht auch nicht um Stolz, sondern eher um Rechte. 



> wie is das denn Bei der xbox einfacher ?? meinste damit kabel anschließen und los? ist bei der ps3 nicht anders, bei ps3 hat man allerdings den vorteil das man Wlan gleich eingebaut hat und keine wlan antenne fürn 70€ kaufen


Der WLan-Adapter kostet zur Zeit ca. 55€. Es geht aber auch wesentlich günstiger, indem man nämlich einen Access-Point direkt hinter die xbox klemmt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (25. November 2009)

Zarlord schrieb:


> Ok, die Meldung kannte ich noch nicht. Einen Tag vorher hörte sich das von Ballmer noch anders an: http://www.gizmodo.de/2009/10/22/steve-bal...r-die-xbox.html
> Ich denke es geht auch nicht um Stolz, sondern eher um Rechte.


Sollte es NUR um die Rechte gehen dürfte Sony sich doch den Arsch auf´m Chefsessel wundhüpfen wenn Microsoft ankommt und für teures Geld das Recht auf Nutzung für sich in Anspruch nimmt. Das wäre dann halt eine Frage des Geldes... von dem Microsoft ja genug haben dürfte. Aber liegen denn die Blu-Ray-Rechte überhaupt bei Sony allein?


----------



## Ennia (25. November 2009)

Der DVD-standard wurde damals vom DVD Consortium  und der Blu-Ray Standard von der Blu-ray Disc Association ins Leben gerufen.

In beiden Organisationen sitzt Sony. Es sollte also für M$ eine Kleinigkeit sein, sich den Blu-ray Standard für die XBox zu sichern.
Aber mal ehrlich ist das was neues, dass Microschrott ein unfertiges Produkt auf den Markt geworfen hat? ^^

Das mit dem WLAN-Workaround ist wohl ein Witz, oder Zarlord? Wieso sollte ich für ein solches Feature nochmal blechen? Sogar die billigsten sub-notebooks um 100,- EUR haben integriertes WLAN... Ich finde das wirklich schäbig seitens M$.

Bei den Aktionen (Blödmarkt, Aldi, Amazon) zur Zeit, braucht man garnicht lange zu überlegen, ob PS3 oder XBox. Auch wenn man die Erfolgsgeschichten der Vorgängermodelle PS1 und PS2 betrachtet kann man ganz klar sagen, dass eine PS3 die bessere Wahl ist.

Ich will hier nicht für Sony werben, aber die haben einfach die Nase vorne. Sicherlich gibts einige Titel auf der PS3 nicht und auf der Box schon und umgekehrt, da muss ich natürlich drauf achten, wenn das für mich ein Auswahlkriterium ist.

Was für mich persönlich schade bei der PS3 slim ist: Kein Linux support mehr!

Was ich ganz besonders toll finde:

+ Die selbstständige einbindung in das heimische Netz (Streaming, Internet, etc.)
+ Blu-Ray
+ DVD-Filme werden hochskaliert (bessere Qualität)
+ mit dem richtigen HDMI-Kabel (1.3) sogar Anynet+ fähig (mit der Fernbedienung eines Samsung Fernsehers die PS3 bedienen)
+ fast jedes neue Spiel als Demo verfügbar (vor allem mit einem USA-Account, da die mehr Auswahl haben)
+ sehr leises Gerät
+ Festplatte kann einfach Getauscht werden (es gibt meines Wissens sogar eine Anleitung auf der Sony-Seite)
+ Multiplayer übers Internet ist nicht kostenpflichtig
+ Partykracher wie Singstar, Buzz.. das Spiel mit den Tanzmatten, Rockband...  da kommt einfach jede Fete in Gang
+ ich bin sichtlich begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarlord (25. November 2009)

> Sollte es NUR um die Rechte gehen dürfte Sony sich doch den Arsch auf´m Chefsessel wundhüpfen wenn Microsoft ankommt und für teures Geld das Recht auf Nutzung für sich in Anspruch nimmt. Das wäre dann halt eine Frage des Geldes... von dem Microsoft ja genug haben dürfte. Aber liegen denn die Blu-Ray-Rechte überhaupt bei Sony allein?


Na ja, ich denke, genau das werden sie nicht tun, weil das Argument des Blu-Ray-Players in der PS3 gegenüber der Xbox mehr wert sein dürfte als ein Linzenzverkauf.

Sony hat zumindest ganz dick die Finger bei den Rechten mit drin.
Siehe hier: http://www.zdnet.de/news/wirtschaft_untern...-41000960-1.htm



> Das mit dem WLAN-Workaround ist wohl ein Witz, oder Zarlord? Wieso sollte ich für ein solches Feature nochmal blechen? Sogar die billigsten sub-notebooks um 100,- EUR haben integriertes WLAN... Ich finde das wirklich schäbig seitens M$.


Ansichtsache. Andersherum, warum muss ich bei Sony dafür blechen wenn ich es garnicht brauche? Bei MS kann ich mir aussuchen ob ich es nehme oder nicht. Schäbig finde ich den Preis für das Teilchen, da hat MS übertrieben......


Für mich sieht es einfach so aus: Die PS3 ist der "bessere HTPC", wohingegen die Box die bessere Spielekonsole ist, mit sicherlich sehr guten Multimedia Eigenschaften (Mediacenter, Online-Videothek etc.)

@Ennia
Min. die Hälfte Deiner Vorteile trifft auch auf die Xbox zu ;-)


----------



## Ennia (25. November 2009)

ich will ja die Xbox nicht schlecht machen, ich bin nur so begeistert von der PS3 ^^ Ich hatte seit meinen Kindertagen keine Konsole mehr zu Hause. Ich glaub das war damals das NES und bei Freunden später das Sega Megadrive. MAnn waren das Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seither kam nur mehr der PC für mich in Farge. Meine Freundin hat damals als wir zusammengezogen sind eine PS2 mitgebracht mit einigen Spielen. Mir hat das gefallen und so haben wir uns für eine PS3 slim entschieden, da der Preis ganz gut war.

Sie hat auch eine alte XBox mitgebracht worauf sie ab und zu Azurik spielt.. naja, mir ist zwar lieber das Ding bleibt aus, weil es einen Höllenlärm verursacht und man meiner meinung nach davon Augenkrebs bekommt. Ich kann nur Ps2 und Xbox (alt) direkt vergleichen und dazwischen liegen Welten. Vom technischen Aspekt her ist das auch so bei der XBox 360 und PS3.


----------



## Zarlord (25. November 2009)

> Ich kann nur Ps2 und Xbox (alt) direkt vergleichen und dazwischen liegen Welten. Vom technischen Aspekt her ist das auch so bei der XBox 360 und PS3.


Da liegst Du falsch. Vom technischen Aspekt liegen Xbox360 und PS3 sehr nahe zusammen, bis eben auf die Blu-Ray Geschichte.


----------



## Pente (25. November 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Was ich ganz besonders toll finde:
> 
> + Die selbstständige einbindung in das heimische Netz (Streaming, Internet, etc.)
> + Blu-Ray
> ...


Sind aus meiner Sicht auch alles Punkte die für die PS3 sprechen. Leider ist bei der XBOX 360 das "ring of death" Problem nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Knapp 66% der verkauften Einheiten sind hiervon betroffen, die Garantiezeit der Geräte wurde zwar deswegen verlängert aber der Mangel / das Risiko des "ring of death" besteht halt dennoch. Die Ausfallquote der PS3 liegt im Moment mit 4% ganz deutlich unter der XBOX 360.


----------



## Zarlord (25. November 2009)

> Sind aus meiner Sicht auch alles Punkte die für die PS3 sprechen. Leider ist bei der XBOX 360 das "ring of death" Problem nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Knapp 66% der verkauften Einheiten sind hiervon betroffen, die Garantiezeit der Geräte wurde zwar deswegen verlängert aber der Mangel / das Risiko des "ring of death" besteht halt dennoch. Die Ausfallquote der PS3 liegt im Moment mit 4% ganz deutlich unter der XBOX 360.



Da es ja sicherlich bei dem TE um eine neue Konsole handelt, stellt der RoD wohl kein Problem dar. Bei den neuen Boards tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf. Zudem sollen die Konsole wohl auch erheblich leiser geworden sein.
Das Sony nur eine Ausfallrate von 4% kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Googelt mal nach YLoD.

Hier hab ich eine schöne Gegenüberstellung gefunden, in der auch exklusive Titel der beiden Kontrahenten einbezogen werden.
Ist zwar ein privater Blog, aber ich finde, es trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf und ist, meiner Meinung nach, relativ neutral gehalten:
http://www.marctv.de/blog/2009/08/15/xbox-...-playstation-3/


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

ist eine gute gegenüberstellung in der alles berücksicht wird was man berücksichtigen kann.


----------



## Ennia (25. November 2009)

Zarlord schrieb:


> Da es ja sicherlich bei dem TE um eine neue Konsole handelt, stellt der RoD wohl kein Problem dar. Bei den neuen Boards tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf. Zudem sollen die Konsole wohl auch erheblich leiser geworden sein.
> Das Sony nur eine Ausfallrate von 4% kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Googelt mal nach YLoD.
> 
> Hier hab ich eine schöne Gegenüberstellung gefunden, in der auch exklusive Titel der beiden Kontrahenten einbezogen werden.
> ...



schön ist dieses versus nicht... einfach viel zu sehr pro XBox, das musst du zugeben ^^ wenn man die kommentare ließt, sieht man das auch sehr schön an den Reaktionen der Leser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche Vergleichsgewschichten von Privatleuten sind so wie so eine Sache für sich, da diese einfach nicht objektiv genug sind. Man ist immer befangen als Einzelner, deshalb würde mein versus wohl eher positiver für die PS3 ausfallen ... ^^


----------



## Zarlord (25. November 2009)

> schön ist dieses versus nicht... einfach viel zu sehr pro XBox, das musst du zugeben ^^ wenn man die kommentare ließt, sieht man das auch sehr schön an den Reaktionen der Leser  Solche Vergleichsgewschichten von Privatleuten sind so wie so eine Sache für sich, da diese einfach nicht objektiv genug sind. Man ist immer befangen als Einzelner, deshalb würde mein versus wohl eher positiver für die PS3 ausfallen ... ^^


Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass viel pro Xbox ist. Es sind aber auch alle pros für die PS aufgeführt. Das die Xbox in den pros führt kommt daher, das es für die PS nicht mehr pros gibt ;-) Oder gibts Eurer Meinung nach noch Argumente für die PS die nicht aufgeführt worden sind? Ich denken eher nicht.
Klar, die Meinung des Verfassers zu manchen Spielen kann man getrost weglassen, aber ansonsten sind das alles Fakten.


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

seh ich auch so. es gibt erst mal mehr gründe die für eine xbox sprechen. ABER diese gründe (oder pros) für die beiden konsolen muss jeder für sich persönlich gewichten. wenn für einen das pro blu-ray eben ein besonders wichtiges argument ist, dann gewinnt trotzdem die ps3.

und zu deinen argumenten von oben:

+ Die selbstständige einbindung in das heimische Netz (Streaming, Internet, etc.) 

ist über die x-box simpel. plug and play.

+ Blu-Ray

geht nicht.

+ DVD-Filme werden hochskaliert (bessere Qualität)

keine ahnung. guck keine filme über x-box. hab nen guten dvd-player.

+ mit dem richtigen HDMI-Kabel (1.3) sogar Anynet+ fähig (mit der Fernbedienung eines Samsung Fernsehers die PS3 bedienen)

ich kann meiner lernbaren fernbedienung (logitech) die x-box-befehle beibringen. könnte damit sogar zocken. ;-)

+ fast jedes neue Spiel als Demo verfügbar (vor allem mit einem USA-Account, da die mehr Auswahl haben)

bei x-box-live auch.

+ sehr leises Gerät

meine x-box nicht. aber der krach des spieles übertönt sie immer.

+ Festplatte kann einfach Getauscht werden (es gibt meines Wissens sogar eine Anleitung auf der Sony-Seite)

bei der x-box brauchste keine anleitung. knopf drücken abheben.

+ Multiplayer übers Internet ist nicht kostenpflichtig

oke.

+ Partykracher wie Singstar, Buzz.. das Spiel mit den Tanzmatten, Rockband... da kommt einfach jede Fete in Gang

für x-box auch


edit: vielleicht nochwas. meine x-box meldet mich beim messenger an. meine freunde die am PC sitzen kriegen den hinweis. sympathisant (x-box) ist jetzt online. und zwei minuten später krieg ich dann ne einladung zu nem game, weil sie sich deswegen auch vor die konsole gesetzt haben. ist vielleicht nicht das nonplusultra aber nice to have.


----------



## Zarlord (25. November 2009)

Bin absolut Deiner Meinung! Obwohl ich mir für Blu-Ray einen Standalone-Player kaufen würde.



> + DVD-Filme werden hochskaliert (bessere Qualität)
> 
> keine ahnung. guck keine filme über x-box. hab nen guten dvd-player.



Die Xbox skaliert DVD-Filme auch hoch


----------



## Nawato (25. November 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> + Die selbstständige einbindung in das heimische Netz (Streaming, Internet, etc.)
> 
> *Geht mit der Box auch.*
> 
> ...



So was hier ist eigendlich sinnlos, jeder Pusht seine lieblings Konsole, im Endefekt muss man entscheiden welche Spiele man mehr mag  (Halo - Killzone, Gears of War - Unsharted, Forza - Grand Turismo, usw...).


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Sind aus meiner Sicht auch alles Punkte die für die PS3 sprechen. Leider ist bei der XBOX 360 das "ring of death" Problem nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Knapp 66% der verkauften Einheiten sind hiervon betroffen, die Garantiezeit der Geräte wurde zwar deswegen verlängert aber der Mangel / das Risiko des "ring of death" besteht halt dennoch. Die Ausfallquote der PS3 liegt im Moment mit 4% ganz deutlich unter der XBOX 360.



66%? Niemals! Ich persönlich habe 2 Xbox besessen und mir fallen auf Anhieb 3 Freunde ein, die auch eine haben und niemand von uns hat den RoD.


----------



## Palatschinkn (26. November 2009)

Wenn die Sony Server auch so schnell wären wie die von MS dann würd ich mir sofort eine PS3 zulegen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Wenn die Sony Server auch so schnell wären wie die von MS dann würd ich mir sofort eine PS3 zulegen.



Der witiz ist Sony hat bei den meisten Spielen keine Server! weil Du der Server sein kannst, ich sag mal Cod4 auf der Ps3 ich mache ein neues Spiel auf=ich bin der Server, das wissen die meisten nicht, und wenn einer so ne 0815 Leitung hat, wird das nicht viel mit Spass, wie beim Spiel KZ2 wo man Server auswählen kann, das sind Sony Server.


----------



## Zarlord (26. November 2009)

> 66%? Niemals! Ich persönlich habe 2 Xbox besessen und mir fallen auf Anhieb 3 Freunde ein, die auch eine haben und niemand von uns hat den RoD.



Kommt sicherlich auf die verbauten Boards in den Boxen an.

Genaueres und vorallem auch relativ aktuelles zu den Ausfallraten der Konsolen gibts hier zu lesen:
http://www.os-informer.de/aid,692766/Studi...3-und-Wii/News/

Ich weiss nicht wieso das YLoD-Problem dort nicht auftaucht, vielleicht weil es relativ neu ist oder die Zahlen.......... (Raum für Spekulationen^^)
Ein kleines Problem ist der YLoD auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Haggelo (26. November 2009)

http://www.marctv.de/blog/2009/08/15/xbox-...-playstation-3/

jetzt kann ich mich schonwieder nicht entscheiden ....
da die grafik der ps3 viel schlechter ist 
und die xbox hat halo + besseres i-net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bis morgen muss ich mich entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

Wer hatte eigentlich erzählt, dass The Force Unleashed The Ultimate Sith Edition nur für die PS3 zu haben wäre?

Ich hatte heute anderes in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (26. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> http://www.marctv.de/blog/2009/08/15/xbox-...-playstation-3/
> 
> jetzt kann ich mich schonwieder nicht entscheiden ....
> da die grafik der ps3 viel schlechter ist
> ...


Wähle die mit deinen Lieblingsspielen, da ich auf Halo stehe hab ich die Box genommen, aber wenn du auf Killzone stehst nim die PS, der rest ist **** egal.


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

Ich würd mir Playstation 3 holen, habe mir jetzt eine xbox 360 gekauft und alle 1-2h kommt eine Fehlermeldung z.b. Die Disk konnte nicht gelesen werden obwohl sie noch völlig inordnung ist und das mitten in irgendeiner Mission in GTA 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (26. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich würd mir Playstation 3 holen, habe mir jetzt eine xbox 360 gekauft und alle 1-2h kommt eine Fehlermeldung z.b. Die Disk konnte nicht gelesen werden obwohl sie noch völlig inordnung ist und das mitten in irgendeiner Mission in GTA 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm ich hatte noch nie probleme mit der Box, schon mal zur reperatur geschickt?


----------



## sympathisant (27. November 2009)

leute gibts. wenn dein auto alle 5 km ausgeht und du es neu starten musst, jammerst du auch in forem rum, statt es reparieren zu lassen?


----------



## Zarlord (27. November 2009)

> da die grafik der ps3 viel schlechter ist



Ich würd jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Grafik viel schlechter ist. In den meisten Test wird nur davon gesprochen, dass sie einen Tick schlechter ist.
Meiner Meinung nach tuen sich die beiden Konsolen in der Grafik nicht viel. Ist halt vom Spiel abhängig. Es gibt sicherlich auch Spiele die auf der PS3
besser aussehen.

XBL sollte man einfach nur nicht unterschätzen, das ist wirklich top. Da hat MS wirklich gute Arbeit gemacht.
Kennste keinen der eine Xbox mit XBL hat? Schau es Dir mal an.
Ich finde XBL wertet die Konsole massiv auf.
Wenn Sony etwas vergleichbares für die PS3 anbieten würde, würde es auch mtl. Kosten.



> Ich würd mir Playstation 3 holen, habe mir jetzt eine xbox 360 gekauft und alle 1-2h kommt eine Fehlermeldung z.b. Die Disk konnte nicht gelesen werden obwohl sie noch völlig inordnung ist und das mitten in irgendeiner Mission in GTA 4


Wenn alle anderen Spiele ohne Probleme laufen, ist das wohl ein Problem von GTA IV.
Wie man dem Internet entnehmen kann, wenn man google betätigt, gibt/gab es auf beiden Konsolen massiv Probleme mit GTA IV.


----------



## Pente (27. November 2009)

Zarlord schrieb:


> Da es ja sicherlich bei dem TE um eine neue Konsole handelt, stellt der RoD wohl kein Problem dar. Bei den neuen Boards tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf. Zudem sollen die Konsole wohl auch erheblich leiser geworden sein.
> Das Sony nur eine Ausfallrate von 4% kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Googelt mal nach YLoD.


RoD / RoL gibt es bei neuen Modellen ebenfalls und die Lautstärke ist nach wie vor neben der extremen Wärmeentwicklung immernoch einer der größten Kritikpunkte. Gerade bei der Wärmeentwicklung hat sich im Vergleich zum Ursprungsmodell einiges getan aber die XBOX 360 wird immernoch extrem heiß.




M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 66%? Niemals! Ich persönlich habe 2 Xbox besessen und mir fallen auf Anhieb 3 Freunde ein, die auch eine haben und niemand von uns hat den RoD.


Niemals? Ok ich zitiere:
_"Bei einer Umfrage im August 2009 des Spielemagazins Game Informer an etwa 5000 Leser ergab sich eine Fehlerrate der Xbox 360 von 54,2 Prozent und damit mehr als fünf Mal so hoch wie bei den folgenden Konsolen PS3 und Wii."_ (Quelle)

Sorry aber den Fakt, dass die XBOX 360 von allen bisher erschienenen Konsolen die höchste Ausfallrate hat kann man leider nicht von der Hand weisen. Klar kann man Glück haben und die Konsole die man gekauft hat ist nicht davon betroffen, aber die Statistiken und Zahlen die man nachlesen kann sprechen für sich.


----------



## Zarlord (27. November 2009)

> RoD / RoL gibt es bei neuen Modellen ebenfalls und die Lautstärke ist nach wie vor neben der extremen Wärmeentwicklung immernoch einer der größten Kritikpunkte. Gerade bei der Wärmeentwicklung hat sich im Vergleich zum Ursprungsmodell einiges getan aber die XBOX 360 wird immernoch extrem heiß.


Mit den neuen Boards tritt das Problem nur noch ganz selten auf und das kann z.B. auch mit dem Standort der Konsole oder verstauben zusammenhängen.
Mit den neuen Boards liegt die Xbox bei einer Ausfallrate unter 4% und davon haben ca. noch 1% den RoD:http://www.hartware.de/news_47561.html
Beide Konsolen werden extrem heiß.
Ich hab mal einen Bericht von einem Mitarbeiter einer Firma, die Konsolen repariert (PS3+Xbox), gelesen und dieser sagte, dass es auch zukünftig diese Probleme geben wird, wenn nicht jemand eine geniale Idee für eine Kühllösung hat, denn aktuell wird zu viel Leistung auf zu kleinem Raum verbaut und es gibt bisher keine entsprechende Kühllösung.


----------



## Haggelo (27. November 2009)

Ich war heute im laden und habe mir meine ....


PS3 slim !!


gekauft


habe aber gerade gesehen das es eine 120 gb und eine 250 gb version gibt ...

ich habe eine 120 gb version ... 

Ich habe nicht vor bilder usw auf die ps3 zu spielen ...

ist das schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( is z.b die grafik schlechter usw ? )  ?


----------



## Sascha_BO (27. November 2009)

Schlechter als was, als die X-Box? Wenn Du das hier weiter verfolgt hast solltest Du wissen, daß sich PS3 und X-Box nicht wirklich viel nehmen. Jede Konsole hat Spiele die mal hier mal da besser aussehen. Aber groß sind die Unterschiede sicher nicht. Und wenn es dir NUR ums spielen auf deiner Konsole geht ist sicher keine von beiden die wirklich BESSERE... es ist Geschmackssache. Beide haben ihre Highlights und ihre kleinen Schwächen.
Aber was hat das mit Bildern zu tun die Du NICHT auf die Platte packen willst?

...und GZ zur PS3   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (27. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> habe aber gerade gesehen das es eine 120 gb und eine 250 gb version gibt ...   <--- von der ps3
> 
> ich habe eine 120 gb version ...



Das meine ich mit schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und habe noch eine frage

weiß jmd ob battlefield bad company online funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Camô (27. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das meine ich mit schlechter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soweit ich weiß sind alle bisher erschienen PS3's technisch gleich stark, nur ist die neue Slim leiser und verbraucht weniger Strom. Und Glückwunsch zur richtigen Entscheidung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das meine ich mit schlechter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wart doch auf BC 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< schenkt sich selbst eine PS3 zu Weihnachten (btt)


----------



## Haggelo (27. November 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind alle bisher erschienen PS3's technisch gleich stark, nur ist die neue Slim leiser und verbraucht weniger Strom. Und Glückwunsch zur richtigen Entscheidung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habe auch eine slim ... 

aber es gibt eine 120 gb slim    und eine 250 gb slim ( GANZ GANZ neu ) 

und meine frage is ... ob die 250 gb slim besser als die  120gb slim ist ( außer vom speicher ) !


Bf bc 2 hol ich mir auchnoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( kommt aber erst im märz raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...  aber erstmal den 1 teil .... kostet ja nur 30 euro   ( andere 70 :O ) 

 ( fand bf2 klasse! )

aber ... wenn man bf bc NICHT online spielen kann ... hole ichs mir nicht ...

habe mir auch überlegt ob ich mir nicht das spiel holen soll--> ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plnSleEGgWk <--- habe aber gehört das ''niemand'' das spiel online spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Call of Duty modern warfare 2 ... kann mir jmd sagen ob das wie bei bf2 64 vs 64 ist ? oder weniger ? oder mehr ?


----------



## Xelyna (28. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Call of Duty modern warfare 2 ... kann mir jmd sagen ob das wie bei bf2 64 vs 64 ist ? oder weniger ? oder mehr ?


Hab ich für PC und PS3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und BC2 wird klasse.. ja gut.. warten muss mal halt noch ein wenig :>


----------



## Haggelo (28. November 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hab ich für PC und PS3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du mir dann sagen wieviele gegeneinander ''kämpfen'' ?


----------



## Xelyna (28. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Kannst du mir dann sagen wieviele gegeneinander ''kämpfen'' ?


Via Squad-Gameplay zu viert aber ansonsten noch kein Plan ^^
Aber es wird acht MP Maps geben! 

Äh..oder meinst du MW2? ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. November 2009)

Moin und so...



Haggelo schrieb:


> und meine frage is ... ob die 250 gb slim besser als die  120gb slim ist ( außer vom speicher ) !


Abgesehen vom Speicher... nöö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Xelyna schrieb:


> Hab ich für PC und PS3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum kauft man sich ein Spiel gleich für ZWEI Plattformen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mal nebenbei gefrägt... wo im Menü kann man eigentlich die genaue Festplattenauslastung ablesen?


----------



## Xelyna (28. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Warum kauft man sich ein Spiel gleich für ZWEI Plattformen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil man das eine geschenkt kriegt und das andere  aber schon hatte ^^


----------



## Haggelo (29. November 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Äh..oder meinst du MW2? ^^


ich meine MW2


ahja : DIE PS3 IS DER HAMMER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ahja : DIE PS3 IS DER HAMMER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gute Entscheidung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (29. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> gute Entscheidung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (29. November 2009)

auf jeden fall die ps3.
da haste für unter 300€ nen klasse blurayplayer mit optischem audioausgang für anbindung an deine  heimkinoanlage.
du hast mit ner externen festplatte nen super multimediaplayer auf dem du filme und musik soviel du willst packen kannst.
du hast nen internetbrowser und nicht zuletzt ne super spielekonsole mit games wie dead space, uncharted 2, call of duty und assassins creed 2.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. November 2009)

nennt mich dumm oder faul zum googel aber kann mir wer sagen wie man ne ps3 dazu bekommt ps1 und 2 spiele zu spielen da es angeblich gehen soll?


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. November 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> nennt mich dumm oder faul zum googel aber kann mir wer sagen wie man ne ps3 dazu bekommt ps1 und 2 spiele zu spielen da es angeblich gehen soll?


Garnicht, das ging nur mit den ersten Modellen. Die der zweiten Generation und das neue Slim-Ding sind leider nicht abwärtskompatibel.
Angeblich sollen aber noch wenige PS1-Spiele auf der PS3 laufen, frag mich aber nicht welche.

Aber spätestens nach ein paar PS3-Titeln wirste den alten Spielen nicht mehr wirklich nachtrauern... war bei mir jedenfalls so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (29. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Garnicht, das ging nur mit den ersten Modellen. Die der zweiten Generation und das neue Slim-Ding sind leider nicht abwärtskompatibel.
> Angeblich sollen aber noch wenige PS1-Spiele auf der PS3 laufen, frag mich aber nicht welche.
> 
> Aber spätestens nach ein paar PS3-Titeln wirste den alten Spielen nicht mehr wirklich nachtrauern... war bei mir jedenfalls so.
> ...



naja es gibt noch ein paar Spiele die ich ab und zu auf der PS2 spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. November 2009)

Kleipd schrieb:


> naja es gibt noch ein paar Spiele die ich ab und zu auf der PS2 spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir sicher auch, aber dann eher bei ´nem lustigen Zockerabend mit Freunden. Für den gespielten Solo-Spaß schließ ich die Kiste nicht mehr an.


----------



## Haggelo (2. Dezember 2009)

habe ein problem

gestern war ich bei battlefield bad company noch sergeant first class ... und heute wieder privat ... und ich bekomme keine punkte dazu ... meine waffen sind auch alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hat noch jmd das problem ?


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> nennt mich dumm oder faul zum googel aber kann mir wer sagen wie man ne ps3 dazu bekommt ps1 und 2 spiele zu spielen da es angeblich gehen soll?





Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Garnicht, das ging nur mit den ersten Modellen. Die der zweiten Generation und das neue Slim-Ding sind leider nicht abwärtskompatibel.
> Angeblich sollen aber noch wenige PS1-Spiele auf der PS3 laufen, frag mich aber nicht welche.
> 
> Aber spätestens nach ein paar PS3-Titeln wirste den alten Spielen nicht mehr wirklich nachtrauern... war bei mir jedenfalls so.
> ...


Nicht ganz richtig. PS1-Spiele kann man auf jeder PS3 spielen. PS2-Spiele kann man nur auf PS3-Konsolen der ersten Generation spielen, auf allen andern nicht.

Aber PS1-Spiele kannst Du sonst ohne Probleme auch in nem Emulator auf dem PC spielen. Am besten macht man sich dafür aus seiner PS1-CD ein Image, das man dann auf dem PC ablegt und dann da drüber spielt. Denn die normalen CD-/DVD-Laufwerke mögen PS1-CDs nicht sonderlich, das ist dann ne ständige Laderei.
Für PS2-Spiele gibts soweit ich weiss derzeit noch keine wirklich guten Emulatoren, allerdings ist das etwa ein halbes Jahr her, als ich mich das letzte Mal drüber informiert habe. Da gabs zwar solche Emulatoren, aber das war nur ein riesiges Gestocke und Geruckel damit.


----------



## Abrox (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs munkeln gehört dass Sony an einem Rückwärtskompabilitäts Firmware Update für alle Modelle arbeitet.

Auf den älteren Generationen waren meines Wissens nicht alle Spiele 100% Kompatibel. Bei den neueren ginngen zum Teil nur PS1 Spiele. Bei PS1 bin ich bei meiner Version bisher nur auf 2 Spiele der selben Firma getroffen die garnicht (X-Men Mutant Academy) oder mit Bösen Bildfehlern (X-Men Children of the Atom) funktionieren. Von meinen restlichen 80 Spielen gehen alle.


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Aussage war mal: Solange die PS2 noch verkauft wird und auch mit PS2-Spielen noch Geld verdient wird, wirds keine Abwärtskompatibilität für die PS3 geben. Aktuell werden ja sogar immernoch Spiele für die PS2 entwickelt.


----------



## Abrox (2. Dezember 2009)

Was ich aber als schlechten Schlachtzug von Sony sehe.

Exklusivtitel der PS2 werden nach wie vor gekauft (Okay, bei GOW1/2 hats sich erledigt weil es ne PS3 HD Version mit beiden Spielen gibt <Die ist so Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die einzigen Spiele die ich doppelt habe>). Warum also nicht die PS3 kompatibel machen. Gut, einige PS1 Teile sind mittlerweile durch den PSN-Store so kompatibel, dass sie auf PS3 und PSP gespielt werden können. (Was sogar ein Grund für PSP User ist eine PS3 kaufen zu können)

Warum wollen sie die alte Konsole verkaufen (nunja, billiger für den Kunden) wenn sie die neue dadurch noch besser Vermarkten. Gut, durch viele Exklusivtitel der PSTriple sind die Verkäufe hoch gegangen (MGS4, Resistance2, Killzone2, Uncharted, Ratchet & Clank) und durch kommende Titel wie GoW3 wird sie sicherlich noch weiter verkauft werden.

Was ist nun aber Platzsparender?

Variante 1:

Der PS1 oldschool Kasten
Die PS2 Slim oder Oldschool
Die PS3 Slim oder Monster

Variante 2: 
PS2 Slim oder Oldschool (PS1 Kompatibel)
PS3 Slim oder Monster

Variante 3:
PS3 Slim oder Monster (PS1 und PS2 Kompatibel)

Wenn man es aus legaler Sicht sieht:
Ist variante 3 die beste



Spoiler



Aus Illegaler:
1 oder 2 je nach Chip.


----------



## Haggelo (2. Dezember 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> habe ein problem
> 
> gestern war ich bei battlefield bad company noch sergeant first class ... und heute wieder privat ... und ich bekomme keine punkte dazu ... meine waffen sind auch alle weg
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalahadin (3. Dezember 2009)

Ganz Klar PS3!! Blu Ray Player und Konsole in eindem! Noch dazu Keine anfallenden EXTRA Kosten für's nutzen des INTERNETES was du eh schon bei einem anbieter bezahlen must. Totale sauerei ist das von Micro$oft!!!


----------



## Shadlight (3. Dezember 2009)

haste den Thread nicht gelesen? Microsoft bietet auch was für das Geld im Jahr.


----------



## Nawato (3. Dezember 2009)

Zalahadin schrieb:


> Ganz Klar PS3!! Blu Ray Player und Konsole in eindem! Noch dazu Keine anfallenden EXTRA Kosten für's nutzen des INTERNETES was du eh schon bei einem anbieter bezahlen must. Totale sauerei ist das von Micro$oft!!!


UNd mann zahlt nur für das Spielen ....


----------



## Kremlin (3. Dezember 2009)

Zalahadin schrieb:


> Ganz Klar PS3!! Blu Ray Player und Konsole in eindem! *Noch dazu Keine anfallenden EXTRA Kosten für's nutzen des INTERNETES* was du eh schon bei einem anbieter bezahlen must. Totale sauerei ist das von Micro$oft!!!



Das ist schonmal totaler Schmonz. Um Xbox Live nutzen zu können, fallen keine Extrakosten an!

Und, dass man fürs online spielen bezahlen muss, ist für mich kein wirklich stichhaltiges Argument. Mit einer Goldmitgliedschaft hat man einfach mehr Vorteile gegenüber einer Silbermitgliedschaft.

Wie z.B 

-Online Multiplayerdemos mit Freunden spielen
-Per Text, Sprache und Video mit Freunden kommunizieren
-Exklusive Spiele, Filmtrailer und Videos


Außerdem hat die Xbox 360, meiner Meinung nach, einfach bessere Multiplayershooter am Start wie z.B das fantastische Left 4 Dead, was den Ps3lern bis heute vorenthalten ist.


----------



## Raaandy (3. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab mir damals direkt die 360 geholt dann iwann verkauft, und die Wii geholt =) 
Dann wieder verkauft und die PS3 geholt.

Die PS 3 habe ich heute immer noch, und ne Wii hab ich mir nochmal mit meiner Freundin geholt.

Rückblickend muss man sagen, als reine Spielkonsole is das Preisleistungsverhältnis bei der 360 das beste.
Zudem haben sie meiner Meinung nach(ist immer Geschmackssache) die besseren Spiele(Fable, Halo usw.)

Wer aber mehr will als nur eine Konsole zum Daddeln, greift zur PS3. Es ist schon stark was die Konsole alles aufm Kasten hat =)

Wer ne Fun Konsole möchte holt sich die Wii =)


----------



## Nawato (3. Dezember 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal totaler Schmonz. Um Xbox Live nutzen zu können, fallen keine Extrakosten an!
> 
> Und, dass man fürs online spielen bezahlen muss, ist für mich kein wirklich stichhaltiges Argument. Mit einer Goldmitgliedschaft hat man einfach mehr Vorteile gegenüber einer Silbermitgliedschaft.
> 
> ...


Also Per Text Sprache und Viedeo mit Freunden kommunizieren kann man mit Silber auch.


----------



## Shargath (22. Dezember 2009)

Muss man eigentlich bei der PS3 einen W-Lan Adapter dazukaufen, gleich wie bei der Xbox, oder ist der schon eingebaut?

Mfg


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Dezember 2009)

ist eingebaut.


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ne PS3 aus dem einfachen Grund:

Ist billiger als ne XBOX (zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz)
250 GB Harddisk
Massenhaft Games in exzellenter Grafik
Blueray abspielfunktion
HD Grafik
und ganz einfach ist für mich halt ne PS3 die Konsole seit der PS1, hat mich im Gegensatz zur XBOX...


----------



## Ykon (22. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab ne PS3 aus dem einfachen Grund:
> 
> Ist billiger als ne XBOX (zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz)



Billigste Xbox 360 mit 250GB Festplatte
-280€
-zwei Controller
-Aktuelles Spiel dabei

Billigste Ps3 mit 250GB Festplatte
-320€
-ein Controller
-Fernbedienung
-zwei Blu Ray Filme


und wie siehts mit den Preisen in der Schweiz genau aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2009)

Billigste Ps3 mit 250GB Festplatte
-430.-
-ein Controller
-Fernbedienung
-zwei Blu Ray Filme


Die zwei blueray filme brauche ich persönlich nicht, kann ich locker für 40.- verkaufen, also kostet die ps3 für mich noch 350 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shargath (23. Dezember 2009)

So ne PS3 ist schon fein ^^. Werd die mir morgen auch zulegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt jemand ein angesagtes Spiel was viele Online auf der PS3 zocken??

RE5 oder GTAVI oder sowas?

Mfg


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_CoD MF2 würd ich da mal in den Raum werfen.._


----------



## Kaldreth (23. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _CoD MF2 würd ich da mal in den Raum werfen.._



Ich werd nie verstehen, wie man shooter mit so nem Controller spielen kann! Hab es ein paar Stunden probiert und es geht nicht annähernd so gut wie mit Maus und Tastatur...


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Doch doch..geht schon..man brauch nur ein wenig Übung. Aber davon abgesehen..jeder wie er mag :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich werd nie verstehen, wie man shooter mit so nem Controller spielen kann! Hab es ein paar Stunden probiert und es geht nicht annähernd so gut wie mit Maus und Tastatur...


Wenn man mit einem Controller in der Hand geboren wurde, und das halbe leben da mit gespielt hat, hat man den dreh auch raus. Klar jemand der nur PC spielt und selten Konsole der wird Probleme haben, also ÜBUNG MACHT DEN MEISTER. 

Lustig finde ich aber das manche Pc Spieler die nur selten Controller in der Hand haben, in benutzen als wäre es seine erste Freundin. xD


----------



## Kremlin (23. Dezember 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich werd nie verstehen, wie man shooter mit so nem Controller spielen kann! Hab es ein paar Stunden probiert und es geht nicht annähernd so gut wie mit Maus und Tastatur...



Mit viel Übung geht alles. Man ist vielleicht nicht so reaktionsschnell wie auf dem PC mit Tastatur und Maus, aber es geht.

Beweis:



Gespielt haben das die Jungs auf der Xbox 360. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beachtlich sind vorallem die 360° Shots.


----------



## pampam (23. Dezember 2009)

Mit Controller kann man schon gut spielen, es ist halt komplett anders, als mit Maus und Tastatur.
Und außerdem hat niemand einen Vorteil, weil alle das gleiche Eingabegerät mit den gleichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten benutzen.
MW2 war bei mit der erste Shooter, den ich mit Controller gespielt habe und man merkt halt auch, wie man immer besser wird und dass es einfach immer seltener wird, dass man wegen dem Controller nich trifft.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Dezember 2009)

Es kommt auch immer auf das Game an, wenn es nur ein einfacher PC -> Konsole Port ist, kann das ganze schon ziemlich hakelig werden (zum Teil weil das Spieldesign eben nicht darauf ausgelegt ist) aber z.B. Shooter die erst oder nur auf Konsole kommen, da geht es wunderbar, wie bei Halo (da kam ich übrigens mit der PC Version absolut garnicht mehr klar xD).


----------



## Kaldreth (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja gut, ich werd mir wohl noch irgendeinen günstigen shooter für die XBox besorgen und ein wenig üben! Denn grds. spiel ich lieber auf Konsole (schön gemütlich vom Sofa aus auf großem Fernseher)...


----------



## Ykon (23. Dezember 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Und außerdem hat niemand einen Vorteil, weil alle das gleiche Eingabegerät mit den gleichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten benutzen.



Das war für mich DAS Hauptargument, warum ich die Shooter nurnoch auf der Konsole spiele. Mittlerweile habe ich meine 360 seit ungefähr 3 1/2 Jahren und der Controller ist für mich quasi nurnoch ein verlängerter Arm.

Zum Video von Kremlin:

Die Jungs sind wirklich gut, keine Frage. Allerdings spielen diese Leute auf der höchsten Empfindlichkeit des Controllers und haben auch sehr wahrscheinlich dicke Fernseher im Zimmer stehen. Um sich diese Art des Gameplays wirklich so gut anzueignen, wie es die Jungs da tun, braucht man wirklich viel viel viel viel viel Übung.
Und das ganze ist dann am Anfang auch garnicht mehr so witzig, denn das gleiche wollte ich mir früher bei CoD4 aneignen, aber es ist einfach wirklich widerlich so zu spielen bis man es kann.

Mal schauen ob ich es bei MW2 erneut probieren werde...inspirieren tut das Video schon ziemlich.

Grüße


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Ich freu mich auch schon auf meine Box+Shooter - wird sicherlich viel Spaß auf dem 46 oder 50 Zöller machen :-)_


----------



## Skatero (25. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab ne PS3 aus dem einfachen Grund:
> 
> Ist billiger als ne XBOX (zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz)
> 250 GB Harddisk
> ...


Die PS3 ist sicher nicht billiger. Auch nicht in der Scweiz. Auf digitec kostet die "Xbox 360 Console Zephyr 60GB (HDMI)" CHF 277.-
Die billigste PS3 ist 388.
Bei den anderen Punkten hast du Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achso du meinst mit 250 GB. Da könntest du REcht haben. :/


----------



## Haggelo (30. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das heisst dann HD-Ready - nein ist nicht schlimm..aber welches Modell hast du denn genau?
> 
> 
> Schliess die Konsole einfach über HDMI an - dann kannst du alles machen und hast die beste Qualität.._


_

also ich habe ein hdmi kabel angeschlossen ...

ich weiß leider nicht genau welches tv modell ich habe ( steht nichtmal in der gebrauchsanweisung) 

Der fernseher is von Phillips und noch sehr neu ( und wenn ich das sagen darf auch recht teuer ) 

ich glaube eins von denen http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis1230735.html   ( da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher )

er ist  mittelgroß ( ja das klingt doof ... aber er ist nicht besonders groß aber auch auf gar keinen fall klein )  aber der verkäufer meinte er hat dafür einen sehr schnellen chip usw usw  


ich habe nur ein problem

meine ps3 ''läuft'' ( ? ) auf 1080 auflösung glaube ich   und wenn ich mich zu weit wegsetze habe ich so das gefühl als würde ich das bild minimal verschwommen sehen ( nein ich brauche keine brille)  vl bilde ich mir das auch nur ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... kp  ... ich hab im elektrofachhandel nur 1 hdmikabel gesehen und das hat nur 6 € gekostet ( vl quali zu schlecht? )  oder vl. ist mein fernseher zu schlecht ?_


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die PS3 ist sicher nicht billiger. Auch nicht in der Scweiz. Auf digitec kostet die "Xbox 360 Console Zephyr 60GB (HDMI)" CHF 277.-
> Die billigste PS3 ist 388.
> Bei den anderen Punkten hast du Recht.
> 
> ...


Ja wenn du einfach die Zahlen vergleichst ist die XBOX billiger dafür ist der ganze Rest auch billiger, musst halt immer auch die Funktionen und Möglichkeiten vergleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja wenn du einfach die Zahlen vergleichst ist die XBOX billiger dafür ist der ganze Rest auch billiger, musst halt immer auch die Funktionen und Möglichkeiten vergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bayonetta = Top Spiel und hat bessere Grafik auf Xbox


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Bayonetta = Top Spiel und hat bessere Grafik auf Xbox


CODMW2
AC2
Blueray Funktion
250 GB HD
HDMI
etc.

Nch Fragen euer Ehren?


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2009)

_Bis auf die BR-Funktion gibts das auch auf/fèr die Box..also was möchtest du uns damit jetzt sagen..?_


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

Hört auf mir meine PS mies zu reden ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hört auf mir meine PS mies zu reden ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
genau!!!.....reden wir lieber die XBOX schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Kleipd schrieb:


> genau!!!.....reden wir lieber die XBOX schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die muss man nicht schlechtreden...


----------



## Droyale (2. Januar 2010)

Zarlord schrieb:


> Ich stand vor dem selben Problem und habe mich für die xbox entschieden. Und das war auch im nachhinein gesehen auch gut so, wenn ich so an meine Kollegen denke, die schwer abkotzen mit ihrer PS3 und sich ärgern, dass sie nicht die Xbox gekauft haben.
> Falls Du die PS3 noch nicht gekauft hast, überdenk Deine Entscheidung nochmal, denn vieles was hier geschrieben wurde ist schlichtweg falsch.
> 
> 1. Die xbox hat mit Xbox-Live die beste und größte Online-Plattform. Du findest IMMER Leute für Multiplayer.
> ...


Wow... besser könnte man es nicht formulieren!

Hatte zuerst die PS3, als die mir dann nach gut einem halben Jahr schon kapput gegangen ist hab ich mir die XBOX zugelegt und muss sagen ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden - hätte ich die Wahl, würde ich bei der 360 bleiben.


----------



## Kleipd (2. Januar 2010)

ich hätt am liebsten beide Konsolen
haben beide ihre vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (2. Januar 2010)

sorry wegen doppelpost


----------

